

UK government abandons "Agile" - 00_NOP
http://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/tag/universal-credit/

======
Choronzon
UK govt skrewed up more like. Agile is a methodology not a magic bullet,the
constant iteration works great when you have a solid known backend tech (eg
rails) and you are iterating for features and user experience. In this case
your technology base is already stable so iterations come easy. When you are
building a technology base from scratch at this scale however you better have
a very well thought out data and service model with tested prototypes or you
are doomed. Agile is great at keeping up work flow and communication,forcing
reluctant devs to talk to business and forcing business to understand the cost
of new features,but if you have architectural problems you wont have the
luxury of those communication problems later!

------
venomsnake
Don't worry - there are still lots of other buzzwords to put your faith
blindly into.

